# frozen tilapia



## piranhaRsweet (Apr 11, 2007)

i just boughtht some tilapia and it is frozen. Do i have to unthaw or is it fine frozen. i have 2 rbp. thx


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

cut a piece off the filet....thaw it and feed


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

always thaw your food out


----------



## piranhaRsweet (Apr 11, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

ALL food that you feed your piranhas needs to be thawed.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

How often can you thaw and freeze frozen Tilapia before it goes bad....and why does it change color when its frozen...is this bad?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> How often can you thaw and freeze frozen Tilapia before it goes bad....and why does it change color when its frozen...is this bad?


Dont thaw the whole thing. Take it out and brake or cut the amount u want to feed. Then thaw that peice out and put the tilapia back in the freezer.

I assume u mean it gets paler when you freeze it. It probably the water that gets re-frozen again.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

rocker said:


> How often can you thaw and freeze frozen Tilapia before it goes bad....and why does it change color when its frozen...is this bad?


Dont thaw the whole thing. Take it out and brake or cut the amount u want to feed. Then thaw that peice out and put the tilapia back in the freezer.

I assume u mean it gets paler when you freeze it. It probably the water that gets re-frozen again.
[/quote]

no actually it gets darker (more redish)....when i got it at the supermarket it was white....then when i pulled it out of the freezer it looked like it was tuna or something...went from white to lite pink...

maybe a meat clever would cut threw the frozen fish huh?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> How often can you thaw and freeze frozen Tilapia before it goes bad....and why does it change color when its frozen...is this bad?


Dont thaw the whole thing. Take it out and brake or cut the amount u want to feed. Then thaw that peice out and put the tilapia back in the freezer.

I assume u mean it gets paler when you freeze it. It probably the water that gets re-frozen again.
[/quote]

no actually it gets darker (more redish)....when i got it at the supermarket it was white....then when i pulled it out of the freezer it looked like it was tuna or something...went from white to lite pink...

maybe a meat clever would cut threw the frozen fish huh?
[/quote]
I find a serratted knife is easier. Have the knife sit in a cup of hot water if u want it to be faster.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

yeah that makes sense, is the color change bad though?


----------

